# Potm/totm please



## DevinsFish (Oct 24, 2010)

I have decided to bring this up once again, and I will continue to bring it up until I see it happen! Lets get some excitement going on here! Who is with me?


----------



## SGT Z (Jul 7, 2010)

You have a nice tank yourself in your youtube video, even if it is full of peaceful fish  What kind of red rocks are those? What's up with the white grating in the background? Pretty unique. I should probably do up my tank. I've got some rocks with barnacles all over them that look pretty cool. Only problem with mine is I have a big rock on top of the driftwood that still wants to float.


----------



## DevinsFish (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm very happy you like my tank! I have done same major changes to it since those videos. I now have 9 species of live plants as well as some new fish. I found out that my Silver Shark ate 2 of my Scissor Tail Rasboras so I took him back and traded him in for an AFRICAN KNIFE FISH!! So I'm definitely going to post a new video soon. I also got a Bushy Nose Pleco today which I'm stoked about. As for the white grate in the back; that was the beginning attempt of my Java Moss wall, but I ended up taking it out because it was to much of an eye soar for me. Those red rocks I actually got for free from some guy on campus a couple years ago unless you're talking about the big red rocks in the middle. I also have no idea what kind of rocks those are, but I got them at the top of a mountain at Acadia National Park and they are definitely one of my favorite parts of my tank. My Yoyo Laoches dig their way under them all the time which is sweet to watch. I would love to have a POTM though so I can show off my new African Knife Fish. I'm going to wait to post pictures of him for a bit just in case POTM does materialize.


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

I too want a TOTM/POTM again. Who ran it last? I don't remember. If the old person isn't here any longer than one of us should fill in to get it going.


----------



## DevinsFish (Oct 24, 2010)

If we can some how keep up with asking for it weekly, or even more frequently, maybe we can it going again. Strength in numbers! Unless your guppies....


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, it's not an easy thing to do. The person running it has to deal with a flood of big file pictures coming into his email, and then he has to repost them into the thread, and then he has to run the voting, and then coordination is needed to get the pic posted in the winner's slot, which was a heck of a lot easier on our OLD server.
Anybody crazy & willing enough to give it a try is certainly welcome to volunteer.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

TheOldSalt said:


> Well, it's not an easy thing to do. The person running it has to deal with a flood of big file pictures coming into his email, and then he has to repost them into the thread, and then he has to run the voting, and then coordination is needed to get the pic posted in the winner's slot, which was a heck of a lot easier on our OLD server.
> Anybody crazy & willing enough to give it a try is certainly welcome to volunteer.


id be willing to do it for sure


----------



## DevinsFish (Oct 24, 2010)

Way to step up Revo! If someone is willing to show me the ropes, or if there is a way that more than one member can do this together, you can count me in too. I think starting it up again would really bring some excitement to the Forum. That is not to say that it isn't already a great Forum, but showing off hard work and having it appreciated by people who share your passion is a great feeling.


----------



## fishloverzj (May 3, 2010)

I WANT IT BACK!!! I'm just getting my tanks set up all pretty.... PLEASE BRING IT BACK!!! BTW, your guppy blurb is awesome.


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

I would be willing to help out as well. Might bring this forum back to life a bit, not to say it's dead here, just I wish it was more active. But I guess that's just what all fish boards are like.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, then, get to it!


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

Who is the Administrator on this site? Is this site run by users?

I might have some freetime here and there if I can help...?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

anything specific i would need to know about setting it up or just following the guidlines you stated above pretty much. i can set it up when i get home from work tonight. i dont have a camera to take pictures and be a contestant so setting it up would be sweet so i can participate in that sense lol.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Just start a new thread in the POTM/TOTM section, and announce that you're the one to send the pics to this time.


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

We are supposed to PM Revo with the pics? Or is there a thread to post them on?


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

I would enter.... But I don't have a photo sevice.... So maybe we could post them in the POTM/TOTM thread?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

FishMatt said:


> I would enter.... But I don't have a photo sevice.... So maybe we could post them in the POTM/TOTM thread?


if you post them on the thread people will know whos photo it is. if you want you can e-mail me the picture [email protected] or its very simple to set up a photobucket acount.

bettafriend yes send them through a pm. if you have them on photobucket or a different photo sharing site pm me the direct link to the picture or as stated above send me the file in an e-mail. im going to get started on this very soon so i should have it up tonight.


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

So are you going to tell us when to send you the pictures, or are you asking us to send you the pictures now?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

you can send them to me now. i posted last night anouncing the contest we have 2 entries so far.


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

Well I will enter, umm Revo I sent you a reply on a pic deadline, just reposting it here also to see if anyone else can answer. Basically I cannot send in my photo (because I haven't taken it) until Friday, is that ok?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

dan3345 said:


> Well I will enter, umm Revo I sent you a reply on a pic deadline, just reposting it here also to see if anyone else can answer. Basically I cannot send in my photo (because I haven't taken it) until Friday, is that ok?


i sent u a message back and as a reminder the deadline is the 14th we have 6 of 10 spots filled for potm and 2 for totm


----------



## Kissing keeper (Oct 3, 2010)

ok, Ill get my photo


----------

